# First attempt at aquascaping



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice start..

Visually...it's to "align" ..I will replace the big yellow one by the big white one....remove the small one in the center....move the big one from right to left...and put only the small on the right 

Put all same rock color (aquascape it's not a pizza!) ....make 3 bunch of rock (impair) and not align....put more substrate in the back.....


----------



## Yokai (Dec 7, 2014)

PierreG said:


> Nice start..
> 
> Visually...it's to "align" ..I will replace the big yellow one by the big white one....remove the small one in the center....move the big one from right to left...and put only the small on the right
> 
> Put all same rock color (aquascape it's not a pizza!) ....make 3 bunch of rock (impair) and not align....put more substrate in the back.....


Thanks that would look nice.. but unfortunately the big white one is smaller than the yellow...  It's just on top of a bunch of sand xD Only like 1cm into it. Also, planning to cover the yellow with moss to get rid of the "pizza" effect. 

Thanks.. i will try to switch the small ones to the left, and move the ones on the right towards the mountain


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

I will put all long green plant on the left side in the corner small wall in the back....

and the little red in front (but no center) of a white rock on the right...

it's relaxing to have both hands in the aquarium !!! lollll

have fun !


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

To hide the cable...plug....tubing in the back !!!

A great product...I love it  very good review 
Amazon.com: Etched Glass Window Film 36-by-72-Inch: Home Improvement


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Extra quartz.. pink tent to it, not sure where to place it..










I found these "rocks" (quartz) behind my house.. they aren't the clear quartz crystal clusters but I'm thinking about getting some for the tank.
Want to add something like the cluster below..









I know it's not really following the thirds rule but there wasn't a way to make it work with the rocks I had... so i tried for a mountain type thing in the corner.

Want to add moss on the main "rock" .. waiting for petco order to come in (LFS out of business)

LFS = Northside Aquatics ?
That is Rose Quarts...doesn't matter that much as they will all be green before too long. But it will be mostly on the top of them for quite a while.
The injected CO2 does help keep out the algae, but(and this is a very broad, general statement) unless you can't see about half or less of the back of the tank for the plants in there it won't be enough plants to stop the algae from forming. Just takes longer than without the high(er) light/CO2.
Ever go "collecting" for plants ? I go through the Ouichita National Forest
around Jessyville every so often. Never found any of that quarts there but I'm sure it's there.


----------



## Yokai (Dec 7, 2014)

LFS = Northside Aquatics ?
That is Rose Quarts...doesn't matter that much as they will all be green before too long. But it will be mostly on the top of them for quite a while.
The injected CO2 does help keep out the algae, but(and this is a very broad, general statement) unless you can't see about half or less of the back of the tank for the plants in there it won't be enough plants to stop the algae from forming. Just takes longer than without the high(er) light/CO2.
Ever go "collecting" for plants ? I go through the Ouichita National Forest
around Jessyville every so often. Never found any of that quarts there but I'm sure it's there.[/QUOTE]


Yes Northside aquatics!!
Well i do have lots of baby plants (some of the rocks are blocking) and they will get much bigger.. so hopefully that will help. And some ghost shrimp to hopefully help as well. I do liquid CO2 daily.
I have never been collecting for plants.. good idea! I have a 5 mile creek that I live near.

You've made me paranoid of algae now! haha


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Once they are growing well it may be enough plants. I'm far from any expert.
I've seen lots of "scape" tanks with nothing but carpet plants and rock without algae
to any noticeable amount. More often/w Dwarf Baby Tears than DHG but who knows.
I've found native DHG and Bacopa among other plant here in Hot Springs aria.
There's a Bacopa "bush" about a foot across or a bit more that I can get a piece from when I want it down on the lower side of Blakely Dam. Remmel Dam has DHG growing all along the edge at the bottom of it. Just a couple of examples.


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

Where to put that nice quartz ? on your TV ! 

Less is more in aquascape....kept it simple....it's not a pizza! lollllll


----------



## Sajeev (Mar 24, 2010)

put the quartz on green LEDs. Its kryptonite


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Bury the rocks a bit. They look like they are sitting on top of the soil. Rocks in nature rarely do that. Usually the rocks are in place for a long time, and are surrounded by soil. Makes it look like the rocks are the backbone of the earth. 
Probably won't make much difference once the plants grow in, though.


----------



## Sajeev (Mar 24, 2010)

wont the heavy rocks break the bottom glass ?


----------



## Red Cloud (Nov 11, 2014)

An easy way to prevent damage to the bottom of your aquarium from heavy rocks is to put down styrofoam of some sort on the bottom under the rocks. Unfortunately that has to be done before you lay down your substrate.


----------



## Dan110024 (Jul 14, 2014)

PierreG said:


> Where to put that nice quartz ? on your TV !
> 
> Less is more in aquascape....kept it simple....it's not a pizza! lollllll


The best pizza is simple pizza...


----------

